

Colonel: US Army has working electropulse grenades - barry-cotter
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/02/12/electropulse_grenades/

======
sorbus
I'm fairly sure that, a few years ago, I saw a program about an EMP generator
about half the size of a car, with a range of 50 yards. So, yeah, a bit
confused by the article, which says that it's been considered to be a few
years off for a while.

Of course, that one was also not mobile at all, and may have been hooked up to
a really large power supply, so having portable EMP generators is certainly a
major advancement.

